# [SOLVED] major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hay guys, have a major problem here, note even sure where to go to look for problem or even start.

Problem:
bring up computer
get the usual Hp start up screen
Then the usual windows running bars across screen 
then the mouse arror
after that nothning but black screen
when in to safe mode// check all programs// they run except email and sounds// tried sys restore point with no success// tried system restart, nothning. System ran disk erro check " responce Hd ok but can not bring up windows some error exisist. 

At this point I am lose as to what to do???

System OS; vista sevice pack 2 
Computer is HP 

Note prior to this I noted that it was taking a longer time then uaual to come up 


Help hehehehe Please !!!! *


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

Hi,

You could try one of the following, or both;

Disable startup processes
Go to Start > Search.
Type "msconfig" > hit ENTER.
Go to Startup-tab > Disable all items in this list.
Apply > OK.
Reboot > Try normal bootup.

Create a new user account
Logon to Safemode (Hit F8 during startup).
Create a new user account.
Boot up machine as normal > Try to logon to that user account.

If you've done before, you can have a look through the Eventlog on the machine while in Safemode, and see if you can find any faults around the time that you tried to boot Normally, and see if any faults are reoccuring. Feel free to export the eventlog and attach as a .txt here for us to view aswell.

To open the eventlog;
Go to Start > Search.
Type "eventwvr.msc" > Hit ENTER.
Actions > Save log to/export log to.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

Have you possibly done any updates or something similar?
As Aciid has suggested, the disableing of things within startup should stop any program that may be trying to interfere.

Due to the fact that you can reach safe mode, and the fact that you are able to see the running bars prior to the black screen, may suggest something else.

Just after the running bars, Windows switches from standard VGA mode, into the higher resolution that you are used to. It may be this, that is causing the issue.

Please try to boot in the same way as safe mode, but select VGA mode (however it is termed) and not safe mode.

This should allow for your video driver to gain control.

Open properties|screen resolution and switch to a higher resolution.

If this works, it would indicate an improper resolution was selected.
If not, your video driver may need to be reinstalled.

Please post your results, before further advice can be given.
If this does become the case; please give as many details about your system as possible, for accurate instructions.

Pat


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Just read you suggestions and will do, give it a try, and report my findings thank you.

just to verifier



> Create a new user account
> Logon to Safemode (Hit F8 during startup).
> Create a new user account.
> Boot up machine as normal > Try to logon to that user account.


I take it this is after it ask the question safemode that you quickly repeatly press F8, yes??? 

Update to problem: I was looking at DPI setting and resolutions and noted it was at a very low resolution so I rest it to a higher 32 bit resolution, prior to tha I noted a flicker what look to be a Desk top screen display. when I chage the resolution I noted the this same flicker came up but this time instead of a small thin line, it was half up the screen like looking at an old vcr tape flutter. If that make any sence.

Update; I tryed booting up in normal mode 30 to 40 sec after the scrolling bars it came up saying 

80/80 (resistry/machine/components) 

40 more seconds it when away and back to the black screen. 

Sorry pat mcgroin, I should have read more carefully and saw you instruction on the VGA try out.

Now that I understand eyeball english Hehe, I well try your suggenstion. 

Anybody know what thr heck is 80/80 (resistry/machine/components) 

note!!! I am not sure I got in as another name or not but I got in as a different name as admin. and tryed it, it did not work. O and changes I make to let you know, I go back and change them to what they where so not to create another problem. Please excuse my spelling(I am disabled)

one last update on problem to night.

I could not find any thing that related to changing toVGA mode. Only thing I have found changing the resolution speed displayed and The font DPI settings. I was able to run cpu and Memory test which check ok. I took a look at my drivers and the sys. tell me no conflick. 

I have had a few updates from MS and some from java/adopt but I never installed them. 

I can not remember if I had install a graphic board into this sys or not but with it coming up in safe mode that should tell me it is OK. I do have adapter that go's from my VCR to the USB Port of my computer, For grins I am going to take it loose to see if it changes things, but I cencerly think not. If it did that would be a good Laugh. I have done all the thing you suggested, so fur we are batting a (0) But I am open to wide for what to try next. Hehehe just don't give up on me guys. 

I guest next I will try to get into this event log thingy 

will the printer work in safe mode??? The network appears to be splashed but if i can get aprint out to the printer I can get this computer to send you a copy of the event log. 

See you later guy, I am going to bed. good noght Guys and God Bless all

:Thinkingo:beerchug:ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz grin


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

The 80/80 part means that your system is applying system changes after a Windows update, at this stage, it's applying the registry changes.

The system restore you did, you did restore to a date before this happened right?
Considering it seems to be an update causing it, you could manually go into "Programs and features" > "Uninstall windows updates", and manually uninstall all updates back to 2-3 days before this started happening, reboot the system and see if that helps.

It's definitely a software fault, so if you can't get it working after manually removing the updates, i'd recommend you to make a proper backup and reinstall the system, a clean install of Windows.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hay Aciid, Dai- seems like I have got advice from you befor sometime ago hehehe. 

Aciid, I been doing a bit of work on my own and Itend to agree with you. I have been getting rid of things I did not need and know what they are, anything that was download just prior to this problem+ I have managedm to get test of much of the hardware Cpu/mem/proformance test/speed test/ and some perpherial test DVD drive/Hd Drive/ sys test - I have done all this via the normal operation using F8/F!!/10 keys and HPcare pack. I even have control over the keyboard and mouse. All of this indicate normal op.. Yes I am sure that I have set re-store points back successfully, When four more date and retried with sucess. Sys clearly told me. ... It seems very clear the it has a resister changing or as you said update effecting the system and it has update a few here and there just before this problem. 

Ua Dai, 
*** what are you running>>>>> MsWin Vista (service pack 2)
**video card>>>>> nvidia geforce6150se/1280 X 1024/32BIT/60HZ
**cpu>>>>>
m/board>>>>> ASUS TEK COMPUTERS>>>NARRA
*************AMD ATHION 64 X2 DUAL CORE PROCESSOR 5200+/2.61GHZ
***ram>>>>> 4GB/1GB PER MODULE/DDR-SDRAM PC2-4200/533MHZ
power supply
***brand>>>>>HP-PAVILION
***model>>>>>M8000N/PN;RX881AA-ABA
***wattage

i AM SORRY I CAN LOOK AT THE PS iNFO RIGHT NOW Dai. I am disabled and it require me to get down on the floor and looks see on back, I have it running a HP care scan Which I hope is good to go. I can do that tomorrow after I cook dinner for folks which have alziehemer's. Tomorrow I am going to connect my printer scanner to this computer so I can send you what ever have copies of. 

Ua, One of the things I to know can you detail how to "Programs and features" > "Uninstall windows updates", and manually uninstall all updates back to 2-3 days before this started happening, reboot the system and see if that helps.
this is something I have not done before, I am sure I can thou. 

Can you tell me how to use event log,never use it before either. there aways a first hehehe.

Is there a way to use the printer in safe mode, I know what ever effect Display as also effect network connections. Safe mode as probible effect sounds, sounds are there, but ) info in internet connections files. 

I Concur to reload Ms windows vista, which I have a back up I did some time ago. So it should be fee of any problems. 

Well guys I worte a lot and my wrist hurt a bit,so I will wait for your reply. I want to learn more of this event log and how to use it/set is up/etc. Long before this I was a learn fool, so back to school. Hehehehe God Bless. 


*

hay guys I think I found out how to get into the updates and remove or change them.

But I have to as, how do I know which one to change. This may sound a bit dum. 

I did filter to search for any up dates from october to now. Problem is I am not sure if I am looking at all the up date that have come in. 

Note I have been trying to get the control panel to let me in windows update and it seem to be locking me out. is there something I am doing wrong.

I found the "programs and features " and when through all that could see and change updates. I think I need the disable update all together, I see periodic glimmey of windows Vista coming up in normal with a fraction of a sec. but then it go's away. 

I also notice a noise coming from the computer that has it stay on gets louder. I pull it out and put it on desk and by process of illumination found it was coming from the HD as if it where searching for soming, with nothing connect to computer except power. I ran some HD test and it indicates nothning is wrong but just the odd noise to me indicates it is about to. 

I think at this point if I can back up all my doc and personnel software and concerter getting a new HD. And then reload my old MS Vista backup back up or get Win 7 to install. Do you concur??? 

One or two questions please??? what the purpose of these updates we keep getting? and how do you tell the computer to stop excepting them or at lest give the chose to look at each one and either axcept it or refuse it. 

Comment if my sys is running good with out the updates, doing what I want then why update and get screw up.??? 

I am all ears GoD Bless Guys.


----------



## Nightwolf009 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

Getting to the event log. Control Panel>System and Security>Admin Tools>Event Viewer look for any warnings


----------



## jrdyfocus84 (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a very similar issue with a comp just recently... I suspected a windows update of some sort was causing the problem so I booted into safe mode and uninstalled the last couple of updates to no avail. I too was running nvidia drivers. I tried uninstalling/reinstalling with no fix. The fix came when I booted to safe mode uninstalled the drivers then used a driver cleaner I found on google recommended to remove old nvidia files to remove files the uninstall was not removing, restarted booted back in safe mode and installed the latest nvidia drivers from there site which in my case had just been release and they were whql certified. Once complete booted the comp up normally with no problems also was able to reinstall windows updates that I had previously removed. 
Maybe someone else can chime in and see if they think it's worth a go or not...


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

Wow= talk about good good an Knpwlegable friends on TSF, now I know why I have been a member for so long. *Thanks jrdyfocus84, Nightwolf009 *

Hay hat this point, I really have nothing to loose, except my hair which I no longer have any Hehehe, and the programs/doc/and stuff in there. I shall use both them ideas before i start trying to back up all my files. 

ua, you do not know what site that was on goggle for the driver cleaner do you? if not don;t worry about it, 

It may be a few days before I can report the findings, I have a super busy shedule with two alziehemer's parrents/myself disabled/ two projects in shop, not including fixing computer so to talk with medicare.

Again thanks guys and many blessings to you. DC


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## jrdyfocus84 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol! 

Yeah I'm pretty sure I googled nvidia driver cleaner and I think the one i used was guru driver cleaner... 
I tried the whole removal in safe mode multiple times with no luck once I uninstalled the drivers then ran the driver cleaner and installed newest drivers downloaded from the nvidia site all was well... 
U have to be careful when using the driver cleaner I read you can do serious damage with the program but it allows you to check what you want to delete I deleted everything that had nvidia attached to it 
A lot of people have mixed reviews on if u need to use a driver cleaner or just the nvidia uninstall I had to use the driver cleaner and others have had to also not sure why
Good luck with your fix...


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

Hay Dai and jrdyfocus84, Just got in from the shop and a very bad heath problem, I think al is ok now. But Think but of you for your in info. --- Going try three of these ideas out and see if ant solve the problem, if they do, I most suredly will let you know, other wise I may have to put it off 4 or five days to deal with medicare re-inrollment and to see the Dr. any other ideas, please let me know. 

God Bless Dc.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

Hay Guys, Problem out look: 
* Abi you hit on something



in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

Click to expand...

*Not exactly as you had said but it worked ;

[[[ In Win Vista; When you click F8 in blue HP screen to get into SAFE MODE---SELECT "LOW RESOLUTION" ---- Has It is booting up REPEATLY PRESS F8 ---It will come up.]]]]

I ran MS ESSENTIAL FULL--- NO PROBLEM FOUND,
It is also aloowing me to use printer and do a FILE BACKUP

Problem; I can not get screen to srink down so I can get to the next/cancel/ok/ and apply buttons at bottom of the screens and it will not all me to resize the screens. 

I did see it come up saying " Nivdia not enabled to this function"

I open what to try next, 

Note!!! When I go to restart or reboot, you still have to thru same proceedure to get it back up. 

Question what video graphic card do you recommend ???
Which win 7 do you reck o mend getting???

The Hd is slowly crashing, so I am going to go head and get a HD and may go ahead and set it up for win 7. 

WHat is the best Virus/mallus/spy ware out there. Who would you reckcommend? I am very disapointed in MS Essential.


----------



## Nightwolf009 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

I use Win7 Pro, it just depends on what you use your computer for. I just use mine for everyday stuff so I probably do not need pro. It sounds like you just use it for everyday stuff as well. I suggest Win7 Home. It has all you need but is not that expensive, it does not have the bells and whistles i.e. Aero and some of the language options that Pro does. You may need to upgrade more than the HD if you decide to upgrade to Win7, most likely your RAM most Win7 OS need at least 2GB of RAM to run properly. Do you know how to check how much RAM you have installed right now? Also for upgrading, I suggest newegg.com, they have the best prices I have seen and they have great customer service.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

Hay Nightwolf009, I copy that. I was a bit concern, cause I was look at what Prof WIn 7 does vs Win 7 Home, the only thing It concerns me is Prof says it can work with Xp Compatable programs and I have a few that I use. Don't know how Win7 home react to Xp program or if that is a problem or if I can get a standlone program to make them compatable? 
-- Here they are quite high on all of them, I will surely take your advice. 
--I do alot of movie converting to DVD's/Antamation graphic and sketch art/visual basic/html/mini music recording studio for evangelism work/ writting a few books here. 



> This is what I have been up to as part of the update to the problem : The guys at HP gave me a Display drivers set last night in case it does it again and I have in installed a pci16 graphic board and the new HDD (BG was right prices have gone up on HDD because of thiland having the flood) At Best Buy, they had a sign in front of the HDD's that said " because of the flood we are force to alot one HDD purchase per customer" I am slowly installin my program on it and having each one check for bugs via malusware/virus/spyware, so far all is good. While I have been in there I vaccum it out and add a floppy drive that I needed.
> --BG, GZ, I think you guys ask about the PS, wattage 450Watt, I was running it a bit and it felt a little hot, so tomorrow I going out to the shop and get a extra fan to blow out the heat a bit more.


--I can now look at the Event log and adjust the resolution of the screen, use the printer and my internet connection is back. While I was work on it I found on our thread a articil by Night_Shift that seem applicalible for my problem even though it was written for a labtop. As soon as I can I will send you a copy of my event log. ( still not sure want I am looking at here).
--Additional problems; It seem sence I have got it up but my my screens list have changed quite a bit. And I not sure what to do to correct what my list look like? I will explain in the next page. *Thanks and many thanks for all of your help so far. *


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*



> Sandy know you are not own, I am talkin off my main computer, seems the lord and i got it back to nor with my good friends on TSF, althou it still has afew things not so quite the same as it was. like my start up acreen, use to have a small list of and beside it doc/pictures/music.
> now shows a shut down button were there use to be a search space and all programs i must have done something to change it


this is what I expected to see:


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: major problem, only work in safe mode. Black screen*

*Want to thank all you guys that work with me to solve this problem, I could not have don it with out you 

SYStem is good to go and working on the start up menu to get back to org starup menu, doing some system upgrading and added security 

Again Many thanks and many Blessings to you all DC

Unless anyone has any add-on comments. I am closing this thread on Sunday 12 Mid Night, Thank you *


----------

